# Adding timer to a fog machine?



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Searched the forum, but didn't find the right info. I have a Silver Rain Lighting
DK-F006R fog machine that just has the wired push button control. I have a Fitco 19116 timer/control that I would like to use. Both have green, white, and black wires running to the control. Would I just hook like colors to each other, or is there a schematic out there that tells you how to add a control?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm not positive on this, but I believe that you should connect like colored wires together, otherwise you might fry the machine.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Forgive the noob question: Is a timer needed? Does it come with a fog machine?


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

No, I am looking to add the timer to the fog machine. Aftermarket timer, but I would like the flexibility the timer offers.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Okay, doesn't the manufacture of the fog machine you have, offer a timer under their own brand name? That might be the easiest way to go, since it should plug right in and you don't have to worry about wiring. You should also be able to go on the internet and find wiring diagrams for the unit you using for your timer. 

I use a timer on mine and it's a big help. Don't have to reset it every 30 minutes or so. It just goes and goes and goes. I just fill up the machine and set the timer and it runs till my haunt is over.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

No, the fogger is hard-wired with a push button control. I would like the timer so it will fog on its own without someone having to push the button all the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I remember some discussion of an aftermarket timer hack. I'm pretty sure it was the brainchild of Niblique71, and was inexpensive. Send him a message. He can probably point you in the right direction.


----------



## Skiddy (Oct 8, 2012)

I have done this two different ways on my cheap fog machine. Originally I bought a digital event timer and plugged the power cord into it. Then I just taped the remote button down. When the timer turned on, the fog machine would get power and start the warm up. Worked OK. Last time, I used one of the channels on my light controller instead of the timer. I timed the warm up on the fog machine and built that into the event sequence by starting the trigger that much earlier. With the button taped down, it would trigger when I wanted it to from the computer in the house. This let me time the fog to the music that was part of my display. Good luck.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

MildAvaholic said:


> No, the fogger is hard-wired with a push button control. I would like the timer so it will fog on its own without someone having to push the button all the time.


If you don't need to have somewhat precise timing on the fog bursts and off intervals, you can simply tape the remote button down. The fogger will run until it cools down below the setpoint, then reheat and blast fog again, over and over. All you have to do is make sure you don't run dry.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

That works. I just had a timer on hand and thought if I could add it, I would. But the tape method will be fine.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

I tried the same color-to-same-color idea, and it didnt turn on. I did some more searching and found an article about switching the green and white wires ( line and output.) This was on a mod to use an after-market timer on a Lite F/X 1741. Should I give this a try, or just go with the taped-down button?


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I was unable to make the timer work. So I reconnected the original control and zip tied the button down. Once warm, it spewed fog for 2-2 1/2 minutes then took 1-1 1/2 minutes to recover. Not sure I like the continuous 2 minutes of fog, and the fact I will have to keep a close eye on fluid levels.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

If you're comfy with perf board assembly, there are astable 555 timer circuits that will give you either a fixed on/off sequence, a fixed off (or on), adjustable off (or on) sequence, or both adjustable. They're easy to build. It sounds like a straight astable circuit (oscillator) will do the job, although it may occasionally try to turn on the fog during a reheat cycle. In that case, there will be no fog for that cycle but if you used a 30s on, 120s off, you'll likely get fog every time. Here's a link to Rob Paisley's site that has an astable timer calculator:

http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/LM555.html#3

Drop a 1.3M resistor in R1 and a 430K in R2 with a 100uF cap and you get ~30s low (fogger on) and ~120s high (fogger off) from the circuit. Use the timer to fire a relay and connect the appropriate wires (look inside the remote switch to see which ones are shorted when you press the button) to the Common and Normally Closed pins on the relay. The timer will cycle as long as it has power (5-15VDC) applied to it. A relay with a 5VDC coil will work for mains power up to 9 volts, 12VDC may cause premature failure. Be safe and use a relay that can handle at least 5A VAC across the contacts, I don't know how much current is running through the fogger switch. All the parts you need are available at places like All Electronics and other surplus houses.


----------

